# somd.com Social Media Links



## somdadmin

Following is a summary of all of the various social networking tools we've implemented:

*Facebook:*

https://www.facebook.com/somdcom
This is our main Facebook page where we post major announcements and various feeds from our site.

https://www.facebook.com/somd.headline.news
Here we post links to all of our headline news stories and obituaries.  Just a cool way to see what's going on locally via your Facebook stream.

https://www.facebook.com/somdcomforums
Here we post links to up to 5 new forum posts every 30 minutes.  Just another way to keep up with what's going on via your Facebook stream.

https://www.facebook.com/somdjobs
The latest job listings

*Twitter:*

https://twitter.com/somdcom
This is our main twitter feed where we post bulletins, our latest headline news stories, the latest obituaries, and new posts from the Life in Southern Maryland Forum.

https://twitter.com/somdcomforums
As with the Facebook Forum feed, here we post links to up to 5 new forum posts every 30 minutes.  Just  another way to keep up with what's going on via your Twitter stream.

https://twitter.com/somd_jobs
The latest job listings.

https://twitter.com/somd_realestate
The latest Real Estate and Rentals listings.

https://twitter.com/somddispatch
Public safety and 911 dispatches for St. Mary's County

*Documents on Scribd:*

http://www.scribd.com/somdcom
Here we post digital copies of the County Times and Calvert Times newspapers, as well as supporting docs for news stories and other public document of interest to our readers.

*Documents on Issuu:*

http://issuu.com/somdcom
Here we post digital copies of the County Times and Calvert Times newspapers, as well as supporting docs for news stories and other public document of interest to our readers.  Pretty much the same as what is on Scribd.

*Photos on Flickr:*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/somdcom
Here we post interesting news photos as they come in to our news desk, even if we don't use them in a headline news story. There is also an extensive collection of photos from our photographers and our readers at http://photos.somd.com/

*Videos on Youtube:*

http://www.youtube.com/somdcom
We don't produce a lot of videos, but when we do, they'll be on our Youtube channel.


----------

